# Acer Aspire 5050 - New Battery Won't Charge



## SamanthaM (Dec 2, 2008)

The original battery on my Acer Aspire was only holding a charge for around 45 minutes to an hour, so I ordered a new battery from eBay, from a seller that states the battery is new, and an Acer factory original product (auction can be seen here).

The battery will show as charging for maybe a minute, then the light starts flashing. This is the second battery I have had this happen with (I sent the first one back, and this is the replacement that I am now having issues with - the same issues as the first). I have already tried powering down, removing the battery, removing the power cord, and pressing the on/off button for 30 seconds, then plugging the power cord back in, and replacing the battery. I'm still having the same problem. 

When comparing the batteries side by side, I saw that the capacity on them is different. On the original batter that came with the laptop, it reads 4000mAh. The new one from eBay reads 4800mAh. Could this be a cause of the problem? Is there anything that I can do? 

Any help would be appreciated, as I'm a full time college student, and most of my classes next semester involve 2+ hour long lectures. I'd like to be able to use my laptop to take notes, and not have to worry about finding a seat close to an outlet. 

Thanks!


----------



## SamanthaM (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, this is very strange... The light is still flashing, but I've been running on battery power now for almost an hour (I got curious, and wanted to see if it was going to tell me I was at critical). When I check the battery status, it shows the same info it was showing when I was plugged in, which is 255% remaining. 

Apparently, I now need to know how to get it to update with the correct information, so I know how much battery is actually remaining.


----------



## Gnard Smasha (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know how much this'll help, but get into your bios. My laptop has a battery calibration thing on it. Maybe yours does too. Run that. Sounds like that's what needs to happen.


----------



## SamanthaM (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, but I was traveling for the holidays. 

I got into my bios, and I didn't see anything in there for battery calibration. I've also checked the Acer website, and I'm not finding updated bios for my machine. I can find updated BIOS for Windows Vista, but not for WinXP.

I can no longer get the laptop to run off battery power for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Digital Dog (Jan 4, 2009)

I have same problem. Bought new batteryfor christmas. Shows 255% but dies after 5 min of use.


----------



## mbeenham (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all,
Dis anyone get a resolution on this. I also have bought a supposedly compatible battery that sat with a blinking amber light after a few minutes on charge. Sent it back for exchange and the replacement is the same:

Battery Information : 
Charge : (255%) - Chargement 
Place :	Unspecified 
Manufacturer :	11
Chemistry :	LION 
Product Name :	ZR3 
Technology :	Rechargeable 
Designed Capacity :	0 mWh 
Full Charge Capacity :	0 mWh 
Voltage :	0 V 

Thanks


----------



## pingdebae (Jun 8, 2009)

I have got the same problem, But i fount the original acer aspire 5050 battery capacity is 4800 mah, see here;
so i guess is the battery charger's problem?


----------



## Denver Dave (May 30, 2008)

I'd just like to add my acer aspire one netbook to the list of PCs that don't seem to charge the battery. I did hold power switch for 2 minutes with the batter out to try to reset things, but that did not help. Haven't tried updating the bios yet - looking for directions. PC is only 4 months old, but has been a couple of months since I used it on my last trip and I did not remove the battery.


----------

